# ASR Seminar, Spartanburg S.C.



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

First I would like to thank Jim, Rob, Sandi,and Patty. Thanks you all for the super hospitality you gave us.

Matt, Jay and myself had a great time with all of the people that was there. The rain did wait and gave us time to work all dogs that wanted to be worked. Matt and Jay did some outstanding decoy work.

I hope everyone got an understanding of the sport, ASR. It is so much better to see how and what is expected than reading or hearing about how it's done. 

Thanks again for everything (pizza) and thanks for allowing us to come and help.
You folks are now offically our sister club, welcome


----------



## Kristen Cabe (Mar 27, 2006)

As I said in the other thread, thanks so much for taking the time to come up. I know I enjoyed watching the routines you all showed us, and everyone was super-nice. It was great to meet you all and I hope we get to do it again soon!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Kristen, your dog, Jak, is NICE. You're with some good knowledgable people that can keep you on the straigh and narrow. I like Jak, keep up the good work.


----------



## Stacia Porter (Apr 8, 2006)

Kristen Cabe said:


> As I said in the other thread, thanks so much for taking the time to come up. I know I enjoyed watching the routines you all showed us, and everyone was super-nice. It was great to meet you all and I hope we get to do it again soon!


Thanks for coming and for taking Achilles early so I could get back on the road! I learned a lot!


----------

